# Half-n-Half vs. Milk for fudge



## nita2006 (Dec 19, 2006)

Is there going to be a difference when you are boiling milk for fudge to use Half-n-Half instead??? not sure if there would be a difference in the texture of the fudge. Help !!! and Thanks.


----------



## myplaceoryours (Nov 20, 2006)

My rule for fudge is "higher fat content makes better fudge". I sometimes use heavy cream. HOWEVER, keep that fire LOW and be patient. Your patience will be rewarded. Oh, and watch the temperature. Sugar mixtures increase in temperature in a non-linear manner. That is, it's not like water which tends to gradually increase in temperature somewhat evenly over time. Mixtures that include sugar increase in temperature in "spurts". You'll wait a long time for an increase while and them BANG, it's jumped five degrees.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Half n Half will have a lot more fat(like it was somewhat said earlier). whole milk is 3.25 percent Fat while Half n Half is a minimum of 10.5 I believe and averages somewhere between 10 and 20 percent fat...so yes texture will be effected but I for most fudge recipes I would definitely use either half n half or heavy cream...sometimes evaporated milk as well...

Merry Christmas,
Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------

